# Shield 9mm or .40S&W



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I wanted to know if anybody has experience shooting the M&P Shield in either the 9mm or .40 S&W? I want to go buy one but I am stumped on the caliber to get.:mrgreen:


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

Personal preference. I think 9mm has advantages, especially for new shooters: it's cheaper, has less recoil (easier to shoot), and the magazine holds more rounds. Do you have other pistols? There is an advantage in being able to use the same ammo in more than one gun. Some folks think they want greater stopping power of the .40 but modern 9mm JHP is pretty effective.

Oh, I have a 9mm Shield and I like it a lot. My other pistols are also 9mm (except for a .22 plinker).


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Scott9mm said:


> Personal preference. I think 9mm has advantages, especially for new shooters: it's cheaper, has less recoil (easier to shoot), and the magazine holds more rounds. Do you have other pistols? There is an advantage in being able to use the same ammo in more than one gun. Some folks think they want greater stopping power of the .40 but modern 9mm JHP is pretty effective.
> 
> Oh, I have a 9mm Shield and I like it a lot. My other pistols are also 9mm (except for a .22 plinker).[/QU
> 
> Yes I have lots of pistols. I have about 10 9mms of different sizes but I only have a .40 in a Glock 22,23 that is why I was thinking of the .40 S&W but I like the 9mm better. I have 2000 rds of ammo for each of the calibers I own.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I like the extra ammo you get with the 9mm.

I really enjoy my 9mm shield 

good luck with your choice


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

While I carry and tend to prefer the .40S&W, I tend to agree with the other posters who favored the 9mm in this little gun. You are getting down in round count so the extra round would be a positive even though you _may _loose some hitting power by foregoing the .40S&W. I would go with the 9mm in this gun.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

If you haven't already done so, do some reading on the S&W M&P forum at (smith-wessonforum.com/smith-wesson-m-p-pistols). I suspect actual Shield problems are quite rare but problems are what gets talked about. There have been reports of shell case failure (kaboom) with the .40 Shields; I don't recall seeing this same problem with the 9mm Shields but some 9mm owners reported FTF/FTE problems. My own 9mm Shield had two FTEj incidents in the first two magazines but it has functioned flawlessly ever since. An alibi: my Shield looked clean when I got it so I did not clean or lube it, myself, before firing those first 50, or so, rounds. I also have a 2010-vintage Taurus PT709 (sorry shipwreck) which seems slightly smaller but the Taurus has been less reliable.

I have read that the Shield was originally designed for .40 and the 9mm version was created later. According to several reports, you can use a 9mm barrel and 9mm magazines to fire 9mm ammo from a .40 Shield, but not the reverse. As a result, 9mm factory barrels are hard to get but aftermarket (e.g. Storm Lake) barrels are available. The same situation exists with other M&P .40 models. I have no personal experience with this but the .40 to 9mm conversion has been well-covered online.

I'm a relative novice compared to many here, but the Shield is the best micro 9 I've seen. It has some quirks (like a "crunchy" trigger takeup) but still shoots fine. Third-party parts (like Apex Tactical) make it easy (if not cheap) to customize the trigger. Personally, I prefer the stock 6-7 lb trigger for a carry gun, but to each his own.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone for giving me advice. I went and purchased a new M&P Shield 9mm for $350 and I am happy with my choice. I think because of the size the .40 would have a snappy recoil and that extra round from the 9mm is a bonus. Now I am going to start looking for a holster and night sights.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

shaolin said:


> Thanks everyone for giving me advice. I went and purchased a new M&P Shield 9mm for $350 and I am happy with my choice. I think because of the size the .40 would have a snappy recoil and that extra round from the 9mm is a bonus. Now I am going to start looking for a holster and night sights.


Well, for a gun of that size, you probably made the right choice. The Shield is a wonderful pistol, but in .40 S&W, I am afraid that it would be a handful. Hope it runs strong for you. :smt033


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I like XS big dot sights on mine. tritium front


----------



## nascar_red (Jan 13, 2014)

Check out Sneaky Pete for a holster for Shield 9mm.


----------



## sogent (Apr 12, 2014)

shaolin said:


> Thanks everyone for giving me advice. I went and purchased a new M&P Shield 9mm for $350 and I am happy with my choice. I think because of the size the .40 would have a snappy recoil and that extra round from the 9mm is a bonus. Now I am going to start looking for a holster and night sights.


Where did you get one for $350?


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Not even a contest..... 9mm.....remember "nine...is fine..."


----------



## robkarrob (Apr 12, 2014)

Go for the 40, and buy a 9mm barrel. You then have a two caliber gun, for the price of a $70 barrel. However at this time finding a 9mm barrel is difficult. I own a Shield 40, and use very high power CorBon 40 ammunition, as my SD carry ammo. I always shoot some of this, every time at the range. I also have the 9mm barrel, and swap it for the 40 barrel, for cheaper practice and a little less recoil and flip.

Bob


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shaolin said:


> I wanted to know if anybody has experience shooting the M&P Shield in either the 9mm or .40 S&W? I want to go buy one but I am stumped on the caliber to get.:mrgreen:


For me the 9mm is it. I have the 9, and it is really nice. With technology in ammunition today, a 9mm is very effective for defense. I use the Critical Duty and I really like it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've had my Shield in 9mm for 2 years now, and I have 2500 rounds thru it. Love the gun - and this is from a guy who has never liked the M&P. But, the Shield is fantastic


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

sogent said:


> Where did you get one for $350?


S&W gives prior Military a discount along with LEOs, EMC, Firefighters a discount of about $50. I went to Clyde's Armory in Athens, GA and they had it behind the counter for LEO section. All I had to do was show my VA card.
It is such a wonderful pistol that I may retire my S&W 3913 which I shoot really well and carry on a daily basis. Heck the price is right so later on this year lets say for Christmas I may buy the .40 S&W also. Has anyone seen mepro lights or Trijcons for the shield yet? I have looked but they tell me they are being developed.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> For me the 9mm is it. I have the 9, and it is really nice. With technology in ammunition today, a 9mm is very effective for defense. I use the Critical Duty and I really like it.


I agree that the 9mm has come a long ways since the 80's and even then the 9BPLE +p+ worked in real street shooting. I having a hard time retiring my Hydra Shoks but I am now using the HST, Gold Dot, and Ranger 127 +p+, Winchester PDX1 in my carry guns. What loads have you guys been using for SD in your Shield?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I use Hornady Critical Duty & Critical Defense FTX for SD in all my handguns.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Critical defense, gold dot or hydrashok.

I recoil mine on the rail every week or two. I have noticed that the critical defense rounds can be rechambered less often than gold dots. The round gets pushed back into the case slowly after a few rechambers.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shaolin said:


> I agree that the 9mm has come a long ways since the 80's and even then the 9BPLE +p+ worked in real street shooting. I having a hard time retiring my Hydra Shoks but I am now using the HST, Gold Dot, and Ranger 127 +p+, Winchester PDX1 in my carry guns. What loads have you guys been using for SD in your Shield?


When I can't find the Critical Duty, I like Federal Hydrashock or the Winchester SXT. The Gold Dot is also a great round, and it is used by a lot of LEOs.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes.............


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

shaolin said:


> It is such a wonderful pistol that I may retire my S&W 3913 which I shoot really well and carry on a daily basis. Heck the price is right so later on this year lets say for Christmas I may buy the .40 S&W also. Has anyone seen mepro lights or Trijcons for the shield yet? I have looked but they tell me they are being developed.


Ameriglo makes night sites for the shield.

Now about that 3913.......


----------



## cobra6 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have the shield 9mm, if feel the 9mm is abetter round for the small frame I also have a CZ P07 in 40 cal. the 180 gr. is a hand full. In the 9mm I shoot 124 gr. NATO round I have a better group with this round.:smt083


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

cobra6 said:


> I have the shield 9mm, if feel the 9mm is abetter round for the small frame I also have a CZ P07 in 40 cal. the 180 gr. is a hand full. In the 9mm I shoot 124 gr. NATO round I have a better group with this round.:smt083


What defensive ammo do you use. I just ordered 150 rds of 124 gr +p Gold Dots and plan on using them when I get em.


----------



## dirtybird (May 31, 2014)

I have the 9mm and really like it. I've heard the .40 in the shield is pretty snappy but I haven't shot one to back that up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------

